# OS X = un film porno :D



## kertruc (18 Octobre 2005)

Salut

Je reviens de chez mon revendeur du coin avec une boite d'OS X.4 sous le bras...
Vous savez, la grosse boite noire avec un gros X dessus...

Je passe devant un collège, et là, deux gamins se foutent de ma gueule :

"Oouah, le mec, y s'ballade avec un film de cul !"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Je reviens de chez mon revendeur du coin avec une boite d'OS X.4 sous le bras...
> Vous savez, la grosse boite noire avec un gros X dessus...
> ...





    

meme reaction de ma belle-soeur  qui me demande :
alors, il t'as offert quoi mon frere pour la fete des meres?   

moi , toute contente je lui montre le coffret noir X :love: :love: :love: 

 :mouais: quelle idée  , dis t'elle  en regardant son frere , l'approche de la quarantaine te donne tout sauf la maturité !! :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## kaviar (18 Octobre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Je reviens de chez mon revendeur du coin avec une boite d'OS X.4 sous le bras...
> Vous savez, la grosse boite noire avec un gros X dessus...
> ...



Y a plus de jeunesse !!!


----------



## kaviar (18 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme reaction de ma belle-soeur  qui me demande :
> alors, il t'as offert quoi mon frere pour la fete des meres?
> 
> moi , toute contente je lui montre le coffret noir X :love: :love: :love:
> ...



Il n'y a plus de belle-s½ur non plus à priori !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Je reviens de chez mon revendeur du coin avec une boite d'OS X.4 sous le bras...
> Vous savez, la grosse boite noire avec un gros X dessus...
> ...



et il est bien ?


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Y a plus de jeunesse !!!


Merde alors, qui va payer ma retraite ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

En fait j'en suis &#224; la post-prod


----------



## patlek (18 Octobre 2005)

J' avais eut la meme réflexion en achetant Tiger, çà peut rapidement préter a confusion... et le vendeur ne m' avait pas donné de sac... Si j' en avais croisé un qui dans la rue m' aurait dit "bonne soirée!"... gnn!


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

Et tu t'es pas foul&#233; pour les costumes !!!!


----------



## kaviar (18 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi je m'occupe des doublages



Si tu cherches qelqu'un pour la version hongroise, pas de problème je suis là


----------



## Bouche Dorée (18 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi je m'occupe des doublages et des costumes.


 
Ben voyons.... 

Il n'en loupe pas une Monsieur Roberto Vendez...


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Octobre 2005)

c'est quoi "un film de cul"????


----------



## Bouche Dorée (18 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi "un film de cul"????


 

 demande à Monsieur Roberto...     :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Je reviens de chez mon revendeur du coin avec une boite d'OS X.4 sous le bras...
> Vous savez, la grosse boite noire avec un gros X dessus...
> ...




C'est vrai qu'en y pensant...on pourrait y mettre des films de c*l...   :love:


----------



## Taho! (18 Octobre 2005)

je vous dis pas, j'ai un copain qui se baladait dans la rue avec un t-shirt MacOS X Jaguar, tout fier

les mamans cachaient les yeux de leurs enfants !

_Pour rappel, le logo de Jaguar est un b&#244; X en peau de b&#234;te_


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _> Note à supermoquette : *tu es sûr* que je me suis pas foulé ??_


Tu aurais pu tuer l'anguille au lieu de me dire que c'était un fouet innofensif  tu sais combien elle me réclame Loarna maintenant ???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais pu tuer l'anguille au lieu de me dire que c'était un fouet innofensif  tu sais combien elle me réclame Loarna maintenant ???


:affraid: au début j'ai eu peur j'ai crû lire Lorna :mouais:

:hein:

 puis je vois que tu parles de Loarna,  ouf sauvée ! :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais pu tuer l'anguille au lieu de me dire que c'était un fouet innofensif  tu sais combien elle me réclame Loarna maintenant ???



Loarna  le croisement entre Lorna et Loana


----------



## fantomas007 (18 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà fait pas mal de truc, _mais pas encore de films !_



Dommage j'avais des scénarii à proposer  :rateau:


----------



## LorDa (18 Octobre 2005)

En m&#234;me temps les boites sont un peu grosses pour un simple film.
A moins que le gars ait achet&#233; l'&#233;dition collector avec les gadjets offerts


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

Tiens tant que je t'ai sous la main, enfin sous le trident toi ... t'aurais pas pu trouver un autre pseudo que LorDa ???  


:hein: non parce que hein &#231;a porte &#224; confusion  (j'aurais d&#251; le d&#233;poser le pseudo aupr&#232;s de l'INPI !   )


----------



## dool (18 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tant que je t'ai sous la main, enfin sous le trident toi ... t'aurais pas pu trouver un autre pseudo que LorDa ???
> 
> 
> :hein: non parce que hein ça porte à confusion  (j'aurais dû le déposer le pseudo auprès de l'INPI !   )



T'inquiète ma belle, t'es unique et aucun usurpateur n'arrivera a ta cheville...ni a ton cafsque ! 

Oups, j'ai fait un trou dans ta pompe ! :rose:


----------



## LorDa (18 Octobre 2005)

Erf désolé,
en fait c'est mon pseudo internet depuis déjà pas mal de temps.
A l'époque de counter strike 1.0 je crois... ce qui remonte à quelques années.

Le petit logo avec les étoiles va avec bien sûr .
J'espère que tu m'en veux pas trop .

Sur ce je file au lit :]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète ma belle, t'es unique et aucun usurpateur n'arrivera a ta cheville...ni a ton cafsque !


Rhhaaaa :love: 
merci mais euh ... j'en demande pas tant :rose: (et puis bon euh ch'uis pas bien grande quand même  )



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Oups, j'ai fait un trou dans ta pompe ! :rose:


  je rêve du cirage sur des _basfkets_ ???? :hein:

 toute façon elle était déjà trouée


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

LorDa a dit:
			
		

> Erf désolé,
> en fait c'est mon pseudo internet depuis déjà pas mal de temps.
> A l'époque de counter strike 1.0 je crois... ce qui remonte à quelques années.
> 
> ...


 moi aussi c'est vieux (comme moi presque c'est dire).
Allez ouste file au lit mais 'tention , je t'ai à l'½il ! :mouais:


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà fait pas mal de truc, _mais pas encore de films !_



Hum... j'ai la flegme de faire des recherches. Bon me souvient plus s'ils étaient X rated, mais..


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Hum... j'ai la flegme de faire des recherches. Bon me souvient plus s'ils étaient X rated, mais..



Mais tu as le flegme tout britannique ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Hum... j'ai la flegme de faire des recherches. Bon me souvient plus s'ils étaient X rated, mais..


la flegme...
si c'est fait expres c'est amusant.


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2005)

Non. désolée.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Non. désolée.


ben c'est pas grave c'est drole quand meme!!!


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Je passe devant un collège, et là, deux gamins se foutent de ma gueule :
> 
> "Oouah, le mec, y s'ballade avec un film de cul !"


Ben maintenant, t'es la vedette du collège


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà fait pas mal de truc, _mais pas encore de films !_


Le Hamster Jovial :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (19 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben maintenant, t'es la vedette du collège


c'est ben vrai ça...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> La charte



Ne pas oublier le *r*. Sinon, ça devient vulgaire.


----------



## kertruc (19 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben maintenant, t'es la vedette du collège



Ouai... mais bon, moi je suis instit' et j'habite entre un collège, une école maternelle et une école primaire, catholiques de surcroit...
Et je me balade avec un gros carton de films X sous le bras... je vais me faire une réputation...


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Ouai... mais bon, moi je suis instit' et j'habite entre un collège, une école maternelle et une école primaire, catholiques de surcroit...
> Et je me balade avec un gros carton de films X sous le bras... je vais me faire une réputation...


Au bûcher le pornocrate, le vil pervertisseur de notre belle jeunesse !!


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Au bûcher le pornocrate, le vil pervertisseur de notre belle jeunesse !!



parfaitement, et je relance de dix pour voir!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2005)

Oui. Qu'il aille griller en enfer !


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Octobre 2005)

[Mode vieille bigote]
Ah pour penser diff&#233;rent, il va penser diff&#233;rent, le pervers, quand il sera pendu par les pieds

[/ Mode vieille bigote]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà fait pas mal de truc, _mais pas encore de films !_





*menteur !!!!!!!! 

et ça alors    ???? - Chez Roberto Vendez : 1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 : I - II - III | 6 : I - II - III | 7 : I - II


 *


----------



## LorDa (19 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Allez ouste file au lit mais 'tention , je t'ai à l'½il ! :mouais:


Pas de problèmes je serais très sage


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

Sont top tes films en tout cas, même s'ils sont pas d'cul


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De cul.
> :mouais:
> On parlait de films _"de cul"_.
> 
> ...



Certains de tes films sont _cul cul la praline_. Cela compte, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De cul.
> :mouais:
> On parlait de films _"de cul"_.
> 
> ...



Note, je me souviens d'une histoire de pomelos, regardée en diagonale, pouvait y avoir confusion


----------



## Le_iPodeur (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi "un film de cul"????



il te manque des notions de... heu...
mais non, que'est ce que vous allez imaginer !


----------

